# India says 101 athletes flunked drug tests



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

India says 101 athletes flunked drug tests NEW DELHI (AP) ??? The numbers of Indian athletes flunking doping test this year is more than doubled 2007, raising concerns ahead of the Commonwealth Games which the country is hosting later this year. The Sports Ministry released a report Wednesday showing that the numbers of drug cheats [...]

*Read More...*


----------

